# Im moving



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

M moving


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it a happy move?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Things OK?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is everything ok?


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> Is everything ok?


Yea just to a new house with more farm and ranch land so I can get more animals still in the same town just new house


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, that's good!


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay! More animals is good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Yea I know I'm excited


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

I know that moves can be tough even if its to a better spot. I hope that your transition goes well!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck with the move! Sounds like it'll be great!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Good luck with the move! Sounds like it'll be great!


Yea me to thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

When are you moving?


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

So is there a reason this was in the 4H/FFA area?


----------

